# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Печать ценников. Внешняя обработка для 1С 7.7 ТиС 9.2

## Buddha

Возможно, кому-то обработка будет полезна. Её назначение следует из названия, так что перечислю её возможности:
- подбор номенклатуры в список ценников с опциональным запросом количества;
- заполнение списка номенклатуры из документов любого вида;
- возможность изменения количества ценников и цены для каждого товара в списке перед печатью;
- возможность выбирать формат (размер) ценника;

Обработка была написана под нужды конкретного заказчика, поэтому присутствуют только 2 формата ценников. Для использования обработки щелкните меню Файл - Открыть и выберите

ценники.zip

----------

airyashov (08.02.2014), borisusman (12.10.2017), cot3kc (31.10.2012), eTix (16.02.2019), ip2010 (09.10.2012), iSLab (30.10.2014), kotBoris (08.08.2013), linda0560 (05.03.2019), mmw1985 (11.12.2013), mrisha (08.06.2016), poleshuk (05.02.2016), ppz (30.07.2014), psa16 (30.01.2013), revis (24.06.2014), RV6BV (21.08.2013), Serhio (29.05.2013), snusmumrik4 (06.02.2014), Strannik99 (29.10.2012), Tokio78 (18.10.2012), user_111 (28.01.2021), vadim007 (20.02.2017), XaKeR03 (22.10.2013), Мурати (16.07.2014), Наталья124879 (12.01.2019)

----------


## shoky

Битая ссылка.

----------


## Buddha

Да, косячок какой-то. Положил на свой сервер 
Если не получится скачать, пишите

----------

alg10 (18.12.2016), Flintfurious (02.07.2016), revis (30.04.2013), user_111 (03.02.2021)

----------


## snusmumrik4

Спасибо большое. Единственный вопрос. Скачал файл открыл, при нажатии на кнопку "Из справочника" вылетает ошибка "ОткрытьПодбор("Справочник.  Номенклатура","ДляВыбора",Ф  м,1,Тек);
{*путь*\ЦЕННИКИ.ERT(162)}: Неверный вид справочника Номенклатура" 

Как быть?

----------


## Buddha

Эта обработка предназначена для конфигурации "Торговля+Склад" для платформы 1С 7.7. В описании ошибки указано, что в конфигурации отсутствует справочник "Номенклатура", так что, возможно, у Вас не "Торговля+Склад". Чтобы решить проблему, придется доработать обработку, заменив в ней все ссылки на справочник "Номенклатура" на справочник, содержащий список товаров в Вашей конфигурации. Но возможны и дальнейшие проблемы, так как алгоритм получения розничной цены в обработке также привязан к типовой конфигурации "Торговля+Склад".

----------


## snusmumrik4

У меня Комплексная для Украины (Торговля+Склад и Бухгалтерия). То есть работать не будет? Надо допиливать?

----------


## Buddha

Да, без допиливания не обойтись.

----------


## snusmumrik4

Я программировании 1С не силен. Может подскажите, в какую сторону копать?

----------


## Buddha

Мне бы на конфигурацию глянуть. По большому счёту мне было бы достаточно одного файла *.MD

----------


## Андрей73295

Спасибо, добрый человек.

----------


## bublik0

а нельзя добавить в ценник штрих код товара?

----------

